

Holiday Hacks With Lob - bavidar
http://blog.lob.com/post/69605376129/

======
sugerman
I guess "hack" now means simply performing a task?

~~~
adambard
Still restricted to automating a task, I think.

------
camurban
This is awesome. I could see a company like Custora using this to send
customers custom offerings based on customer lifetime value calculations,
purchase behavior, etc.

